# leningrad



## santino (Jun 13, 2005)

got a nice deal on ebay, leningrad camera with manual, original box and case. man, whats the fuss with leica, the leningrad is great! 
I'm pretty impressed by that cam, it's kinda heavy, solid built (like a tank ) and works pretty good (thanks to the Jupiter 8 lens)
...ahh and I got it from Moscow 

this is a pic of it, enjoy (I had to share it )








---


----------



## Artemis (Jun 13, 2005)

B-e-a-utiful!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 15, 2005)

Yes, a very solidly built camera. A copy of a German Contax with Leica thread mount and motorized film transport. What else could you want?  It's a 'commie' Leica on steroids!   

The Jupiter is a good performer, as many Russian lenses are. They copied all the great camera and lens makers, especially Contax and Leica.

Give it a run and post some pics soon.  Meanwhile enjoy!

A few links for you:

http://www.photoethnography.com/ClassicCameras/index-frameset.html?Leningrad.html~mainFrame

http://www.shutterbugsdirect.co.uk/featured.asp

http://corsopolaris.net/leningrad/leningrad.html


----------



## ferny (Jun 15, 2005)

Oooo, I tend not to like the look of old cameras. They all look a bit "samey" to me. But... oooh, that's perdy. Enjoy!


----------

